# Abstimmung zur Fusion



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

Da in den letzten Wochen die Informationslage immer verworrenener wird, die Bundesverbände die Landesverbände nicht zeitnah informieren - wenn überhaupt - die Landesverbände wiederum auch nur innerhalb weiterinformieren können, was sie von den Bundesverbänden erhalten sofern sie überhaupt informieren wollen (das ist bis jetzt ja auch nur der LSFV-NDS)...

....da stellt sich ja die Frage, wie ihr das einschätzt, was jetzt am Wochenende passieren wird.

Kommt die Fusion wie geplant?
Kommt sie nicht?
Traut ihr euchs nicht vorherzusagen?


Hier die aktuellen Threads zum Thema zum informieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251819
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252662
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252724


Hier die Artikel zur Fusion der letzten 2 Jahre:
*Fusion der Anglerverbände* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion* 
*Wer ist dafür oder dagegen, Fusion DAV + VDSF* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion, Teil 2* 
*Treffen beim DAV in Berlin* 
*An alle Anglerverbände*
*Am Haken: Omertà - oder doch lieber drüber reden?*
*Die Bundesverbände: Fusion, Verschelzung, einverleiben oder "bessere Alternative"?* 
*Offener Brief an die Verbände* 
*Antworten auf unseren offenen Brief an die Verbände* 
*Neue Fragen zur Fusion* 
*Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?* 
*Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion* 
*VDSF und DAV, die Fusion oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...* 
*Angler und ihre Vertretung* 
*Was tun wenn die Vertretung unvertretbar ist? Einen neuen Verband gründen* 
*Am Haken: Über Hysterie, Verfolgungswahn, Fakten, Intrigen, Verbände und Präsidenten (und Hoffmann v* 
*Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit* 
*VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler* 
*Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, an alle Angelvereine und alle Angler* 
*VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....* 
*Die Antwort des DAV auf das "Gesprächsangebot" des VDSF* 
*VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief* 
*VDSF und Demokratieverständnis.....*
*Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion* 
*VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext* 
*Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...* 
*Kommentar zur Initiative "Pro DAFV"...* 
*DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?* 
*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion* 
*Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.* 
*Ein Expräsident redet Klartext: Fusionsfundstücke* 
*Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV* 
*Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*
*Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme des DA V* 
*Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH* 
*Am Haken: Brief an den Verbandspräsidenten aus der Zukunft* 
*Fragen an den DAV zu den Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF* 
*Fragen an die VDSF-Landesverbände*
*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*
*Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV* 
*Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich* 
*Fragen an den LAVB (DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg)* 
*Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*
*Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit* 
*Teil 1: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Teil 2: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Am Haken: Präsidenten* 
*Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*
*Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreife* 
*Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster Akt?* 
*Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler* 
*DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu* 
*VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?* 
*Fusion endgültig gescheitert* 
*DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?* 
*Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV* 
*HV des DAV: Gedanken von Dr. Thomas Guenther*
*Am Haken: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*
*Fusionseklat der Anglerverbände: VDSF verliert größten Landesverband* 
*VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF* 
*Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*
*"Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*"Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*Aktuelle Verbands- und Fusionsdiskussionen* 
*DAV: Die Angler vergessen??* 
*Fusion: Wegweisend* 
*Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?* 
*Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage* 
*Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker* 
*DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos* 
*Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg* 
*Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände im September* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion* 
*Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*
*DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze* 
*Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse* 
*Antwort "angemeldet": Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan zur Kandidatur* 
*Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...* 
*Quo vadis, Verbände??* 
*Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion* 
*Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*
*Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*


Und nun bitte abstimmen angesichts all der Infos:
Fusion kommt, kommt nicht, nicht vorhersehbar.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Ich gebe zu, dass ich mir wünsche, dass die Ewiggestrigen aus den  Bundesverbänden und den Verbänden der Initiative ne dicke Schlappe einfahren und ihre seltsame Vorstellung einer Fusion nicht zustande kommt..

Vieles spricht ja auch dafür, was man aus den verschiedenen Verbänden so hört und an Willensbekundungen mitbekommt.



Auf der anderen Seite wurde bis dato immer abgenickt, was von den Bundesverbänden vorgelegt wurde...

Trotz der inzwischen durch die Veröffentlichungen aus den Verbandsreihen also offensichtlichen Defiziten und Risiken der so unter Zeitdruck und so schlecht vorbereiteten Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es genügend anständige Delegierte gibt, denen es mehr um das Wohl der Angler als um das Wohl der Verbände geht und die daher diese verkorkste Fusion ablehnen ..

Habe daher für "traue mir keine Vorhersage zu" abgestimmt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Auch wenn es für manche eventuell naiv klingt- ich hoffe immer noch auf den hellen Strahl...  |jump:


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Nachdem das bisherige Fusionsgeschehen als Grundlagenforschung für die Chaostheorie dienen könnte, traue ich mir auch keine Aussage zu.


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Da traue ich mir keine Vorhersage zu, da kann man nur abwarten.


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Na aber hallo!
Die Weichen sind doch sowas von klar gestellt. Wer sich in wissenschaftlicher Hinsicht dafür interessiert, sollte mal nach dem Begriff "Feigenbaum-Szenario" googlen.
Ich zitiere hier mal aus einer Erklärung auf den Seiten der Uni Münster:


> Einige Charakteristika des Feigenbaumdiagramms sind:
> a. Bifurkationsstellen, an denen sich das Feigenbaum-Diagramm in zwei Fixpunktstränge aufteilt
> b. Verschmelzungspunkte
> c. Bänder im Chaos, die sich in den Verschmelzungspunkten schneiden.
> ...



Man beachte Punkt e der wissenschaftlichen Analyse!!!
Demnach kann -wissenschaftlich gesehen- a und b der Abstimmung nur falsch oder hellseherisch sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es für manche eventuell naiv klingt- ich hoffe immer noch auf den hellen Strahl...  |jump:




Ich auch....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energiewaffe

wenn der Strahl die richtigen trifft.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich auch....
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energiewaffe
> 
> wenn der Strahl die richtigen trifft.:m



Nicht gerade lieb...

Aber nachdem, was die in den letzten 2 jahren alles abgezogen, zusammengelogen und zusammengemauschelt haben, ist dieser Wunsch für viele sicher nachvollziehbar...

Ich hoffe aber nach we vor auf demokratisches Entsorgen der Ewiggestrigen in beiden Bundesverbänden und den Verbänden der (w)irren Initiative, die für dieses Chaos ja  eindeutig verantwortlich zu machen sind...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht gerade lieb...




Das war natürlich rein metaphorisch gemeint.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Ich traue mir auch keine Aussage zu. Aber ich vermute, dass sie es knallhart durchziehen. Augen zu und durch...

Dafür das dort 2 Angelverbände fusionieren sollen und keine Weltkonzerne, ist das eine ganz schön jämmerliche Veranstaltung. Aber das ist auch der Grund, warum solche Verbandsfunktionäre nicht Richtung freie Wirtschaft gekommen sind.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Ich könnte mir denken das die Fusion nicht zustande kommt!


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Ich denke das wird nach dem "Nun sind wir schonmal hier und haben so viel Ärger/Arbeit investiert" bzw. "Ich möchte das das endlich gegessen ist"-Prinzip laufen.
Leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Eines ist ja schon mal sicher - egal wies ausgeht:
Da je nach Ausgang Verbände schon den Austritt angekündigt bzw. schon vollzogen haben (vorerst jedenfalls, wie Bayern - wenn sie nicht wieder umfallen - bei Nichtfusion, Niedersachsen bei (Kon)fusion), wird es definitiv *NICHT* die von den unfähigen Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative vielbeschworene "Einheit der Verbände" geben...

Was zumindest die Hoffnung beinhaltet, dass nach dem 16./17.11. dann nicht mehr nur die Ewiggestrigen aus Bundesverbänden und Initiative, *die ja für dieses Chaos verantwortlich sind*, Verantwortung tragen werden...

Sondern dass Verbände und Funktionäre, die sich vor allem an den Anglern orientieren wollen, dann zumindest auch eine Chance dafür haben werden........


So gesehen ists ja wurscht wies ausgeht - aber spannennd allemal..
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

PS:
Davon abgesehen will nach meinen Infos mindestens ein (nicht zu kleiner) Verband  so oder so austreten aus dem Dachverband, weil die von der Unfähigkeit und den undemokratischen Strukturen die Schnauze voll haben - bin ich auch mal gespannt ob das so kommt. 

Da auch dieser Landesverband bisher nicht gerade für offene Informtion und Mitnahme der Angler bekannt war..

Dass man sich anfangen kann zu ändern, hat ja Niedersachsen in der Praxis schon gezeigt -  hoffen wir, dass das nicht nur ein Aufflackern war...

Und hoffen wir, dass andere Verbände, die nun ins nachdenken kamen, das dann auch wirklich durchsetzen mit offener Information und Mitnahme der Angler..

Zuerst im jeweils eigenen Verband, dann daraus resultierend in einer wie auch immer gearteten Vertretung für Angler im Bund und Europa.

Und dass sie das nicht den Ewiggestrigen aus den Bundesverbänden und der Initiative weiter alleine überlassen...

Die ihre Inkompetenz ja mit dem Chaos um die jetzt (fehl)geplante (Kon)Fusion ja schon bewiesen haben und dafür auch verantwortlich zu machen sind...


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

@ Thomas,
du wirst sehen, da wird es einige geben, denen es morgen ( nach der Fusion ) nicht mehr interessiert was sie gestern zu dir gesagt haben. Du wirst hier doch nur Instrumentalisiert. Oder was meinst du warum dich einige Leute mit Informationen unter den Denkmantel der Verschwiegenheit versorgen und nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben um sich öffentlich zu äußern. Solch Nestbeschmutzer sind für mich das letzte. Mit so etwas kann man auf Dauer auch nicht zusammen arbeiten.
Ach ja ich habe für Fusion wird kommen gestimmt.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Moin Knurri,
ich warte es ab, weil man jedem eine Chance geben sollte, auch wenn ich Dir grundsätzlich recht gebe damit:


> und nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben um sich öffentlich zu äußern. Solch Nestbeschmutzer sind für mich das letzte



Man hat auch in meinen Augen entweder Rückrat oder eben ein Gummikreuz...

Evolutionär scheinen Gummikrreuze in Organisationen zwar weiter verbreitet zu sein als Rückrat - nun gut..

Aber es gibtja positive Zeichen, dass sich was ändern könnte...

Nachdem sich mit dem LSFV-NDS einer der größeren Verbände traute, offen und öffentlich Angler zu informieren, eine angelpolitische Grundhaltung, finanzielle Klarheit und demokratische Kontrolle einzufordern (was dann ja bedeutet, dass es damit nicht so weit her sein konnte), wachen ja viele  andere gerade erst auf und sehen, dass man nicht nur abnicken braucht..

Dass es nach Jahrzehnten anderer Politik in den Dachverbänden das nicht von heute auf morgen besser werden kann, ist klar.

Und wie bei vielen Operationen (wobei man hofft, dass es nicht nur kosmetische sind), dauert auch der Rekonvaleszenzprozeß nach dem Austausch des Gummikreuzes durch ein Rückrat sicher ein bisschen...

Aber dieser Weg, der von NDS angefangen wurde, ist nunmal auch nicht mehr aus der Welt zu schaffen..

Und es werden eben immer mehr, die sich nur zum reinen abnicken zu schade sind und die Fragen werden immer mehr...


Und wenn sie das zukünftig anders handhaben sollten, werde jedenfalls ich sie nicht dafür verurteilen, dass sie es vorher anders machten..

Man muss Lernfähigkeit auch loben!!!!

Und kritisch beobachten, obs nur vorgetäuscht war oder ein tatsächlicher Wandel stattfindet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

PS:
Die designierte Präsidentin Frau Dr. hat nun doch noch den Termin eingetragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3754139#post3754139


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Meine berufliche Erfahrung mit Politikern lehrt mich, dass Entscheidungen die einmal angestoßen worden sind, nicht mehr widerrufen werden - maximal werden noch kleine "Nachbesserungen" oder "Fortentwicklungen" stattfinden. Der Kern der Sachentscheidung steht unverrückbar seit dem ersten "Ja".

Nachdem auf dieser Ebene ohne Politik nichts geht, bin ich mir sicher, dass die Fusion kommen wird - ggf. mit dem Zusatz einiger "Gegner", dass "widerstrebend" oder den "Zwängen nachgebend" zugestimmt wird.

Alles andere würde mich überraschen - völlig unabhängig wie ich zur Fusion selbst stehe (da habe ich mir trotz eifriger Lektüre der Posts und Beiträge kein abschließendes Urteil bilden können).


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Naja, in diesem Fall wird das so einfach nicht gehen, da eben diverse Landesverbände schon klar gemacht haben, dass auf diese chaotisch geplante Weise eben keine Einheit der Anglerverbände zustande kommen wird..

Da je nach Ausgang Verbände schon den Austritt angekündigt bzw. schon vollzogen haben (vorerst jedenfalls, wie Bayern - wenn sie nicht wieder umfallen - bei Nichtfusion, Niedersachsen bei 
(Kon)fusion), wird es definitiv *NICHT* die von den unfähigen Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative vielbeschworene "Einheit der Verbände" geben...

Was zumindest die Hoffnung beinhaltet, dass nach dem 16./17.11. dann nicht mehr nur die Ewiggestrigen aus Bundesverbänden und Initiative, *die ja für dieses Chaos verantwortlich sind,* Verantwortung tragen werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Schon interessant, dass bis jetzt immerhin fast 40 Prozent meinen, dass die wie bisher auch einfach abnicken werden..

Spricht auch schon Bände..............

Wundert mich aber auch nicht wirklich..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da eben diverse Landesverbände schon klar gemacht haben, dass auf diese chaotisch geplante Weise eben keine Einheit der Anglerverbände zustande kommen wird..


 
Auch Landesverbände sind nicht frei von Politik. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie geschachert, gemauschelt und ausgekartelt wird, welcher Kompromiss "zustimmungsfähig" ist. Da werden dann nochmal Kräftig Kompetenzen und Posten vergeben und Zusagen gemacht "wenn du zustimmst, kriegst du dafür dieses und jenes..."

Viele öffentliche Attacken von Politikern sind meiner Überzeugung nach nichts anderes, als das Signal an den Gegner: "Rede mit mir, befriedige meine Interessen, dann finden wir einen Kompromiss". Dieses Verhalten kann tagtäglich in der hohen Politik (z. B. der Koalition) beobachtet werden ... Ich bin auf jedenfall sehr gespannt.


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Meine Prognose:

Es wird zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Fusion kommen, bei der alle im Vorfeld geäußerten rechtlichen und finanziellen Bedenken einfach vom Tisch gekehrt werden und man erstmal Nägel mit Köpfen macht und einen unverrückbaren Status fest einzementiert.
Eventuelle Abweichler oder interne Kritiker werden mit was auch immer für Methoden zum Schweigen gebracht und dann verabschiedet man sich mit einem friedlichen Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Lächeln und der gegenseitigen Versicherung, gemeinsam nun etwas Großes geleistet zu haben.
Und kaum sitzt man gemeinsam im Auto auf der Rückfahrt werden Pläne geschmiedet, wie das Hauen und Stechen hintenrum weitergehen kann und wie man für sich selbst das Beste aus der ganzen Sache rausholen kann.
Der Verschlechterungsprozess für die Situation des Angelns in Deutschland wird für ein paar Monate angehalten, damit die Basis das möglichst nicht merkt und wieder treu und brav in die alte Abnickermentalität zurück fallen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Nur Pessimisten und Schwarzseher....

Und das, wenn ausgerechnet ich mal versuche, was positives bei einzelnen Verbänden und Funktionären zu finden ;-)))))

Ich gebe euch recht bei der Einschätzung, solange ihr beide Bundesverbände meint und die (w)irre Initiative...

Die ja verantwortlich sind für dieses Chaos und sich als sowohl beratungs-  wie auch lernresistent gezeigt haben..

ABER:
Ich hoffe immer noch auf die, welche so langsam merken, dass es so mit diesen Dilettanten nicht weitergehen kann...........




PS:
Und das auch nochmal, weils so schön ist und passt zu den Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3754139#post3754139

;-)))


----------



## Smanhu (14. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

Ich hab auch mal abgestimmt... Seit 2011 verfolg ich das Thema nun hier im AB und trau mich nicht, hier eine Vorhersage abzugeben. 
Die Herren sollten alles nochmal überdenken und sich noch etwas Zeit lassen. Mitm Kopp durch die Wand, is oftmals n Schuss ins Klo! Aber wenn man das so verfolgt, is denen alles zuzutrauen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*



> Aber wenn man das so verfolgt, is denen alles zuzutrauen!


Wohl wahr, das machts so spannend........


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Mitm Kopp durch die Wand, is oftmals n Schuss ins Klo!



Ich hab eher den Eindruck von "Kopp im Klo" bei der Geschichte. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

;-)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Smanhu (15. November 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Fusion*

 und 

Eigentlich isses einfach nur n Trauerspiel. 
Was ich mir wünsche (aber nicht so, wie es jetzt durchgeführt werden soll) , ist EIN Bundesverband, der nach Aussen und nach Innen Angler vertritt. Ein Bundesverband der endlich mal ne richtig gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht und uns Angler im Ansehen mal etwas anhebt. Ihr habt ja vor langer Zeit schon geschrieben, was man von einem Bundesverband "fürs Geld verlangen kann". Ein Bundesverband der eine Einheit unter den Landesverbänden schafft (und dem BW-LV mal so richtig in den Ar$ch tritt, damit die das Nachtangelverbot aufheben ) 

ABER, ich wünsch mir auch mal im Lotto zu gewinnen.....Chance 1:140000000


In diesem Sinne...lassen wir uns überraschen...welches Chaos da auf uns zukommt


----------

